# Maverick's Stories



## Brett (Jul 12, 2012)

I know there are a few fans of my stories here ("The Lesson," "The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea," etc.) so I wanted to let you know that I have created a Deviantart page to archive ALL my weight-gain fiction:

http://maverickthewriter.deviantart.com

I still have quite a few stories and other content to add, but feel free to surf over and see what's there. I can't promise a lot of new stuff, but I will try to add some history and context to the old stuff (kind of like a DVD with Director's commentary ). Who knows? There may even be a few surprises down the road... 

Brett (aka, Maverick)

PS: My stories can be a bit dark (force-feeding, non-consensual gains, revenge themes, etc.) so proceed with caution.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 12, 2012)

Not all of Brett's stories are dark - here is a short, cute, innocuous one about a frustrated physician whose ending left us wondering about the real backstory. His comments on the Deviantarts page finally clear up the mystery.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for providing the link to "Dreamer Goes to the Doctor." A great story that made me laugh. Too good to be buried in the archives all this time.


----------

